# Great tomatoes so far, peppers not so much



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks to me building the raised garden this season I finally came through on my promise to get the wife really good tomatoes, they are really good this time and lots of them. But the peppers aren't doing so well, they got brown spots on them, some leaves turned yellow and fell off, we are getting some peppers but not like years past but it is still early as we usually get a big push around September. The Cubanelle peppers are doing really well though so it might be the kind of weather that they like but not the others? But the tomatoes sure liked this hot and humid Summer so far!


----------

